# What's available on the NHS second time around?



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

(firstly anyone who's read my last post will see I'm already getting in the zone - whole afternoon zapped on internet on IF!) 


I know this is regionally dependent but I'm interested in what peoples experiences are of access to treatment after successful cycle. Obviously I'm not expecting IVF to be available but can I still go to my GP and ask for a referral to a specialist on NHS (even if that consultation results in a recommendation for IVF which I know I'll have to pay for - will I get the consultation on NHS?, will the GP order hormone blood tests on the NHS, check ovulation, sperm counts etc or is it just a straight referral to a private IVF clinic. It's three years since our last attempt so all these may be different and whilst mild abnormalities on both sides we were classed as unexplained. I'd be keen to get a clearer picture of where our fertility markers are at the moment before we made any decisions about trying for number two. Don't want to get our hopes up to find ovarian reserve is shocking. Would welcome anyone's thoughts and advice on what to say to GP. Thanks in advance for any replies xx


----------

